# Death Wish: Deutscher Trailer zeigt Bruce Willis als Helden der Straße



## BigBuddha18 (5. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Death Wish: Deutscher Trailer zeigt Bruce Willis als Helden der Straße* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Death Wish: Deutscher Trailer zeigt Bruce Willis als Helden der Straße


----------



## CoDBFgamer (5. Januar 2018)

"Wenn ein Mann seine Liebsten wirklich schützen will, "Ich möchte eine Waffe kaufen" muss er es selbst machen."  

Scheint wohl von der NRA finanziert zu sein. Egal werd ihn mir trozdem anschauen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Januar 2018)

Und weiter dreht sich das Remake-Rad......


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2018)

Der Bruce hätte sich ja wenigstens einen Charles Bronson-Gedächtnis-Schnauzer wachsen lassen können...


----------



## Alreech (5. Januar 2018)

Auf dem Fantasy Film Fest 2017 lief mit "Darkland" ein ähnlicher Film der in Dänemark spielt.
Dänischer Arzt mit arabische Abstammung geht auf einen Rachefeldzug nachdem sein jüngerer und kleinkrimineller Bruder ermordet wurde... War gut, wird vermutlich nie im deutschen Kino oder Fernsehen laufen weil die Mörder nicht politisch korrekt sind.

https://www.kino.de/film/darkland-2017/


----------



## EddWald (7. Januar 2018)

Alter Hut mal wieder neu aufgelegt. 

Also tötest du mich nicht? Nein, aber die Schwerkraft..  o....m...g, wer schreibt denn heutzutage die Drehbücher in Hollywood. Hurrah hurrah, Hollywood ist toter als tot. Eine Kunstform geht vor die Hunde. Schade.


----------



## KylRoy (8. Januar 2018)

Eine Neuinterpretation des alten Charles Bronson Kult Trash Films, mit Bruce Willis. Gibt schlimmeres. B-)

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EddWald (8. Januar 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Auf dem Fantasy Film Fest 2017 lief mit "Darkland" ein ähnlicher Film der in Dänemark spielt.
> Dänischer Arzt mit arabische Abstammung geht auf einen Rachefeldzug nachdem sein jüngerer und kleinkrimineller Bruder ermordet wurde... War gut, wird vermutlich nie im deutschen Kino oder Fernsehen laufen weil die Mörder nicht politisch korrekt sind.
> 
> https://www.kino.de/film/darkland-2017/


Naja einen klein kriminellen Bruder zu  rächen steht aber nicht im Verhältnis zu einer gesetzestreue Tochter  Ich denke mal die Botschaften beider Filme gehen da etwas auseinander.


----------



## Tariguz (8. Januar 2018)

Die erste Hälfte vom Trailer ist echt nice... aber dann setzt Klassik Rock ein und bin voll in nem Marvel Superhelden Trailer... oder Destiny 2. Kommt auch mal was ernstes raus?


----------



## Alreech (9. Januar 2018)

EddWald schrieb:


> Naja einen klein kriminellen Bruder zu  rächen steht aber nicht im Verhältnis zu einer gesetzestreue Tochter  Ich denke mal die Botschaften beider Filme gehen da etwas auseinander.


Ja. Darkland ist realistischer... 
Da die meisten den Film eh nicht sehen werden kann ich ja ein bisschen Spoilern:
Der Arzt ist Iraker und war in seiner Jugend auch mal in einer Gang - und reaktiviert seine alten Freunde für den Rachefeldzug (wofür diese dann auch bitter büssen müssen).
Nebenher bedient er sich in der Apotheke der Klinik um sich zu pushen - und darf auch eines seiner Opfer wieder zusammenflicken und dessen Eltern trösten...
Alles in allem eine Story in der es eben nicht eine eindeutige moralische Aussage gibt.

Bei Deathwish hat der Held eine weisse Weste ohne gewalttätige Vergangenheit und wird dann zum Rächer weil seine Tochter unschuldig zum Opfer wurde.
Ist IMHO unrealistisch und dient nur dazu den Helden gut dastehen zu lassen.

Ähnlich ist es mit Faith Akins "Aus dem nichts" wo eine gute Heldin mit bösen Nazis abrechnet weil der Staat auf dem rechten Auge blind ist.
Wollen wir wetten das der Typ keinen Preis gewonne hätte wenn es in seine Film um einen ehemaligen Neonazi geht der die angeblich minderjährigen Mörder seiner Tochter umbringt die aus dem Jugendknast geflohen sind ?


----------

